# Another MT recruit...



## Guest (Apr 9, 2005)

...like Khany I saw the link in GodFather's sig on MT.

The site looks very impressive, I can't wait to wade through all the posts.

Peace.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2005)

good to see you graffter , dont forget about our forum bud were all the fun is at lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2005)

khany said:


> good to see you graffter , dont forget about our forum bud were all the fun is at lol


I'll never forget about our forum mate, it's top of my bookmarks list! 8)


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2005)

8) :wink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2005)

sup Grafter..


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2005)

welcome to the board The Grafter 

good to have you bro.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2005)

Cheers for the welcome lads.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2005)

The Godfather. said:


> sup Grafter..


How's it going bro? Where in Nottm you from?


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2005)

Hi mate,

welcome to the board


----------



## LM6000 (Mar 14, 2005)

Hello Mate.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2005)

The Grafter said:


> The Godfather. said:
> 
> 
> > sup Grafter..
> ...


right in the middle of the city, bout 2 mins walk from the cornerhouse, staying in NTU halls, you know Nottingham?


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2005)

welcome grafter


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2005)

Awight saj?

I know Nottingham well mate, I live there too. Not quite so close to town though mate, I live in Lenton.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2005)

The Grafter said:


> Awight saj?
> 
> I know Nottingham well mate, I live there too. Not quite so close to town though mate, I live in Lenton.


oh nice1! i've heard of Lenton, not been there yet though, what gym do you train at? you go into town much?


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2005)

I've just joined Hoofers mate, I was at the YM gym but they didn't have a power / squat rack so I jumped ship.

I get into town a fair bit, especially in summer when the birds are wearing next to nowt! :wink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2005)

really? thats where i train bro, that place is like my 2nd home! the chicks u get in that place! damm!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2005)

You definitely get a good neck workout every time you go mate, they're everywhere!!!

You seen the tanned brunette who usually wears a black and red two-piece lycra outfit? She's always on the X-Ramp. f**k me she's gorgeous!!! Her little blondie mate is too!


----------

